#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Responsável técnico eng. Elétrico e eletrônico

## fmsantanna

Me oferece a ser responsável técnico para empresas do Rio Grande do Sul.


Sou engenheiro elétrico e eletrônico e também eletrotécnico.


Contato pode ser feito com Fabiano no telefone: 54-99988-8474


email: [email protected]

----------

